# Door Knob Baby-proofing device- NOT the plastic knob cover??????



## cozymama (Apr 27, 2004)

This is going to sound like a strange question but.....has anyone ever seen a baby (toodler/child) proofing device for a door knob that other than the typical plastic knob cover? Do you know where I can get one? We're desperate here.........

I know some people here don't believe in babyproofing at all, and that's cool, but I could use some BTDT wisdom from those who do. Currently ds is free-range on both levels of our apartment. It's small, so aside from a gate on the stairs, ds can run back and forth between anyroom. Our problem is with the front door. We recently discovered he can open it- we put on one of those plastic knob covers and in less than 24 hours he'd figured it out







Yes, we tell him not to open it, but he's only 28 months and "always" and "never" have no permanence of meaning to him. Since he can basically take 3-4 steps and be in a parking lot I am not taking *ANY* risks with him getting outside......If the rooms in our apartment lined up there would be no issue, b/c we could just see him all the time. But they don't, they are off-center and the front door opens to an entryway, not an actual room. Ds loves being in the same room as us, but he hates having us a foot away from him (which is how we have to be right now, same room isn't close enough). He runs the length of the downstairs all the time and he hates that I can to follow right behind him now







I think he feels trapped









I'm looking for a baby-proofer not to subsitute for safety but moreso to buy me a few second so this toddler can have his freedom back..........

Any takers?????????

THANK YOU!!


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

My first thought is that sounds like a serious safety issue. So I would do something like add a deadbolt or a chain lock up high where he cannot reach it. We put hook 'n eye locks up high on our closet doors so our ds could not open them. That worked well, until he figured out to pull a stool over.


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

Since he can open the door, have you thought of just installing a chain lock on it or one of those gadgets that are on hotel doors that don't permit a door to be fully opened? Maybe after a few times of not being able to open the door fully, he might just give up.


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

I second the hook and eye. They're a buck or so, you can get them at any hardware store or Target, and you can screw them in in a minute or two. We used to have one on our door to keep the neighbor's dog from letting himself in - farm life









Dar


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

Last year a three year old in our apartment complex escaped while his mom was busy unpacking. A maintanance man found him floating in a fountian and a nurse who was on her way to work tried to resusitate him, but it was too late. So this is a very serious safety issue. Don't feel bad about baby proofing.

In addition to the suggestions above, there is a little alarm you can buy to put on the door so it would alert you if ds opened it. One step ahead carries them.


----------



## cozymama (Apr 27, 2004)

Thank you all- I was afraid people would think I just wasn't watching him







We rent so we are kind of limited that way- and the door is metal, which means no hook & eye.....so we went to Home Depot and bought a double deadbolt but had it keyed so we can use use our same key. Our realtors are a little clueless so I doubt they'll notice the new hardware. I am SO glad- dp is actually installing it right now, and hopefully it'll work. I think we are still going to look for those alarms though.....I want to know even if ds is playing with it or something.

Thank you all again







MDC rocks!!

peace
h*mama


----------



## GranoLLLy-girl (Mar 1, 2005)

I could have written this post myself--those plastic covers don't work at all with my two--and they can get out of the front door, too!
And that's scary.
Glad that you found a solution!


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

You can also put a bell on the door. It's not as good as a real lock, but it's a possible solution if you had a really uptight landlord.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

we had to do the same thing (locking deadbolt) when ds was about 3 because he got up before dh one morning and dh found him playing outside in the courtyard in his diaper. We already had a deadbolt and thought we were safe, but he figured out how to open it. So the one we got was one that has a key on both the inside and the outside.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

Warning!!

We had hook and eyes on our doors....it took ds about 10 minutes of waiting for me to take him outside one day before he figured out a way out by himself. You know those crazy horse on a stick things? Yep. I found him out in the yard, playing with the dog, wearing my slippers:LOL He was about 26 months old too. I made him come back in and teach me how he got out, sure enough, horse on a stick! I've heard from other mamas that stupid horse is a wonderful accomplice


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

We installed a double-key deadbolt, so you have to use a key to get in and get out of the front door. The key is stored in a secure location, not in the door.


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

The idea of needing to have a key to get out of your house scares me. What if there was a fire or something, and you couldn't get to the key? Or a guest in your home couldn't get to the key? Just mho..

They do make hook and eyes that can't be knocked off... they're sort of like necklace clasps, and you have to squeeze back the hook, sort of...

Mamalisa, that's a great problem-solver you've got there! Sounds like he keeps you on your toes!









Dar


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Our neighbor had a very smart 2 year old. He was always escaping in the middle of the night while she was sleeping. She tried everything to keep him inside.

The worst was the night he played "gas station attendant" and filled everyone's gas tank -- with a garden hose!


----------



## monkaha (Jan 22, 2004)

For the double key-ers, make sure you keep the key by the door in case of fire. Maybe a hook too high for DC to reach.

My parents had to double key the door and put bells on it because my baby brother was escaping about the same time I was sleepwalking out of the house in the middle of the nite!!


----------



## cozymama (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma*
We installed a double-key deadbolt, so you have to use a key to get in and get out of the front door. The key is stored in a secure location, not in the door.

This is exactly what we have now, thanks to y'alls advice!! We (dp and I) each have a key on our key rings, which we *always* keep in the same place anyway, and we have an extra stored closeby, but in a place ds can't reach (and actually I don't think he even knows it exists). Ds is frustrated, but *safe* now.

As for the fire thing- I guess you weigh the risks. We have windows really low (and big) which could easily be broken, ladders on the second floor and a back patio door on the first floor (which ds also can't open b/c of a funky lock, but we can do quickly). We don't have people over much honestly







and the only time someone else was in the house without us was when my parents came once- we'll let them know where the spare key is, but since ds wasn't with them ( :LOL :LOL ) they could now choose to keep the top lock open.

Thank you all again.....


----------

